# Woolwich Co Op - Jan 12



## UrbanX (Feb 1, 2012)

Summary History: 
“Initially established in 1868 as the Royal Arsenal Supply Association by 20 workers from the Royal Arsenal, the society renamed itself Royal Arsenal Co-operative Society in 1872. In the century that followed, the society's activities expanded from food retail into a huge range of commercial, social & political activities. Having begun operations from a room of a house in Plumstead, by its height (circa 1975) the society had outlets across most of South London and parts of Hampshire, Berkshire, Kent, Surrey and Sussex. Membership rose to 500,000 and sales exceeded £60million. Yet by 1985 its commercial problems were such that it merged into the national Co-operative Wholesale Society.”

Literally after coming out of Millennium Mills I got a call from Nelly, he happened to only be a couple of miles away and wanting an explore. Priority 7 suggested this place and off we went. So that made Priority 7, Nelly, Skelton Key, NinjaKitten, CovertOps, and myself. 







Access was obvious, and looked lilke it had been made VERY recently, so I suggested that we stick together as we were unlikely to be the only people in the building. Then ignoring my own advice we split up and I headed straight for the roof. 






Passing lowered roofs I peered into the building, and it was trashed. One of those explores where you wonder if its worth even taking your camera out. But mine was out, and I was on a mission for the roof. 






Stepping up onto the parapet with the high street buzzing below I admired the architecture of the building opposite which was being lovingly refurbished. And looking into the distance I could see the roof top of Millennium Mills where I was stood a few hours ago. 






Coming inside, I descended a different staircase to see more of the building. I cant remember who it was on Nellys thread, but someone pointed out that the balustrade says “Co Op”. Clever huh? 





Dereliction as far as the eye can see: 





A few floors down we were confronted with the sad reality of squatting in London. From what we could gather there was just one person currently living in the building. There was discarded packaging, but no evidence of drugs. If fact there was even an alarm clock next to his mattress implying that he had a job. Three3 matching pairs of uniform trousers hanging on a washing line added weight to this. On a side table was a sports bag, filled with maybe 30 packs of bacon, it had over a week left on it’s sell by date, and was still cold to the touch. Either the resident had left shortly before our arrival, or decided to colt it at the sight of six hooded strangers invading his home. 











Which is what we were doing. We decided to leave. 
I have posted a couple of photos from this floor, but didn’t take any photographs around his sleeping / living area out of respect. 






Thanks for looking.


----------



## maximus (Feb 2, 2012)

What a great explore.

Very sad to see someone living like that.....poor sod 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 2, 2012)

great pics as always and really good stair shot! was a good explore


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 2, 2012)

Ooooo ya tinker, you beat me to it! I was going to post our explore soon but now there's no point! Did you have to stay away from the front windows because of the blokes working on the roof opposite? We avoided the Harry Ramp hosuing scheme but I loved the office up near the top of the shop.

great pix buddy!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 2, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Ooooo ya tinker, you beat me to it! I was going to post our explore soon but now there's no point! Did you have to stay away from the front windows because of the blokes working on the roof opposite? We avoided the Harry Ramp hosuing scheme but I loved the office up near the top of the shop.
> 
> great pix buddy!



Sorry! I hate it when people do that! I'm around a month slow on th anyway, is scraping the barrel a bit! (You can put report from 18.02.12 up first  ) We went in a Sunday so there was no one opposite, looked in better nick than this one tho!


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 2, 2012)

Typical UrbanX spoiling the time line with his delayed reports  nice shots dude. I bet TeeJF had a full english while he was visiting 2nd floor here  there was certainly plenty to cook there


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 2, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> I bet TeeJF had a full english while he was visiting 2nd floor here  there was certainly plenty to cook there



Uh??? Full English?  

Did you mean The Harry Ramp Housing Society office? We avoided the second floor like the plague matey! What did we miss apart from Mr. Ramp himself?

Oh I seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Duh...


----------



## alex76 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lovely shots bud... i need to get out again soon not got any internet at the mo due to moving above the pub(Work) and got to use my phone got a nice little site planned Sunday though so all good


----------



## Els (Feb 3, 2012)

The stairs and roofs are deffo the best part though there is a little cinima and funny pannelled office on the top floor which are worth a look.


----------

